# Need .TBK image for SVR-2000 using Winmfs



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, first time post. Looking for a Image for my SVR-2000 I am using Winmfs to load it I need a .TBK. 30GB Drive Thanks for your help.

I also found DvrBARS software and downloaded it so if you have a VHD file for the SVR-2000. I have a 30GB disk that I would like to re-image since it seems corrupt.

Again thanks for your help. BDM351


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BDM351 said:


> Hi, first time post. Looking for a Image for my SVR-2000 I am using Winmfs to load it I need a .TBK. Thanks for your help.


I can eventually cook one up for you, but you can also make your own from a .bak file.

You're going to have to hook the target drive to a PC either way.

You should have a copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 anyway, just because it's handy for other stuff.

Do you know how to burn an .iso image to a cd-r "as an image"?

(if you don't do it that way then stuff isn't in the right place on the cd for it to be bootable)

A bootable copy of the Ultimate Boot cd is also handy to have.

What brand and model of hard drive are you planning to use in that Sony and have you read the SATA/IDE adapter thread yet?


----------



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

I tried a couple of time to burn the iso 1.4 to disk but when I try to boot up is doesn't read the disk. I couldn't figure out how to burn it as an image.
I have a Win xp sp3 computer with a CDRW drive.
I was hoping to use Winmfs or DvrBARS to make a backup and restore from.
I used Winmfs last night to re-image a TCD652160 drive and it worked great.

Using Winmfs I wanted to make a backup of my SVR-2000 drive and it wouldn't back it up and I did something to the drive where it won't even boot when I put it back in the SVR-2000
I have tried the MFStools before but I screw up the syntax so much that a had to "walk away" from I before I broke something.

Can you explain to me how to burn an .iso image to a cd-r "as an image"
Using XP I could copy and paste the ISO into the CD area but I could figure out how to burn as an image.
And if you would please "cook" me a image of the SVR-2000 in either .TBK or .VDH. Thank you for your help.

I am using a Laptop and 2 external USB IDE drive cases.


----------



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

I located a version of Nero and was able to make a bootable cd to use. The Winmfs and DvrBARS use a different file extention than the .BAK file I located for the SVR-2000. I did find a .BAK for the SVR-2000 but I am not sure how to use it in mfs live 1.4


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BDM351 said:


> I located a version of Nero and was able to make a bootable cd to use. The Winmfs and DvrBARS use a different file extention than the .BAK file I located for the SVR-2000. I did find a .BAK for the SVR-2000 but I am not sure how to use it in mfs live 1.4


Let's leave DvrBARS out of this for now.

I'm not certain if it was designed with the Series 1 byte swapping and drive locking in mind or not.

http://mfslive.org/forums/download/file.php?id=89

should get you the mfslive-1.4.iso

If not, email me at coastalnet.com

Are you intending to re-use the original hard drive?

If so, what is the brand and model number?

Has the original been replaced with something else which you intend to re-use?

If so, what is the brand and model number?

Are you going to be putting in a new drive?

If so, what is the brand and model number.

In the meantime, hook that drive back to whatever you're running WinMFS on, open WinMFS, click select drive, select that drive, click the thing that's second from the left that let's you click mfsinfo, and when that comes up, click save, which should give you a text file which you can open in Notepad, click Edit, click select all, click copy, and then paste that into a post here for my reading pleasure.


----------



## BDM351 (Dec 8, 2013)

The original drives are a 30GB Quantum fireball lct10 series and a 40GB MaxtorD540X-4K
the .tbk file I located on this site doesn't work Winmfs give me the error message "Not a valid backup file" when trying to restore it to a drive


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

BDM351 said:


> The original drives are a 30GB Quantum fireball lct10 series and a 40GB MaxtorD540X-4K
> the .tbk file I located on this site doesn't work Winmfs give me the error message "Not a valid backup file" when trying to restore it to a drive


Did you see my reply in the other thread (I forget which one, might have been the DvrBARS thread)?


----------

